#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άλλες εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Πραγματογνωμοσύνες >  > > >  >  >  Αποζημίωση πραγματογνωμοσύνης εισαγγελίας

## GPER

Έδω και πάνω απο δυό χρόνια αποφάσισα να ασχοληθώ με πραγματογνωμοσύνες που αναθέτει η εισαγγελία. Είχα ακούσει οτι οι αποζημιώσεις δεν είναι ικανοποιητικές, αλλά ποτέ δεν περίμενα να φτάσουν στο "κούρεμα" του 95-97% !!! του αιτηθέντος ποσού (και ακόμα δεν έχω πάρει τίποτα). Δηλαδή κυριολεκτικά δεν καλύπτεται ούτε η βενζίνη.
Προσπαθώ να βρώ ποιός είναι ο εισαγγελέας πρωτοδικών που προτείνει τέτοιες αμοιβες. Μήπως μπορεί να βοηθήσει κανείς ?

----------


## Xάρης

Αν είναι έτσι, μην ασχολείσαι!
Αν το ίδιο πράξουν και οι υπόλοιποι συνάδελφοι που ασχολούνται με πραγματογνωμοσύνες εισαγγελίας, τότε ίσως να καταλάβουν ότι δεν γίνεται δουλειά με τέτοιες αμοιβές.

----------


## GPER

Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι και το ακόμα χειρότερο είναι οτι μάλλον κάποιους συμφέρει να μην γίνεται δουλειά. Θέλω όμως να το παλαίψω λίγο να βρω ποιός αποφασίζει αυτόν τον εξευτελισμό.

----------


## Xάρης

Αν τελικά μάθεις θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να κοινοποιούσες τα στοιχεία του και εδώ στο φόρουμ αλλά περισσότερο στο ΤΕΕ που υποτίθεται κόπτεται για ημάς τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες μέλη του.

----------


## Kostas2002

Πάντως στην περιφέρειά μου το τοπικό ΤΕΕ έχει πολλά χρόνια να στείλει κατάλογο πραγματογνωμόνων στην Εισαγγελία. Ακριβώς για τον λόγο του θέματος....

----------


## GPER

Θα προσπαθήσω να φτάσω μέχρι τον Υπουργό Δικαιοσύνης. Τουλάχιστον να γνωρίζει τι γίνεται. Στο κάτω-κάτω αυτός αποφασίζει τελικά για την αποζημίωση. Οι άλλοι απλά προτείνουν ....

----------


## Xάρης

Καλά θα κάνεις αλλά αυτές οι κινήσεις δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνονται σε ατομικό επίπεδο αλλά σε συλλογικό, δηλαδή από το ΤΕΕ και τους διάφορους συλλόγους μας. Όλοι νομίζω αντιλαμβανόμαστε τη διαφορετική βαρύτητα που έχει μια τέτοια ενέργεια.

----------


## GPER

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, αλλά το ΤΕΕ δυστυχώς δεν "κινητοποιείται" εύκολα για τέτοια "πεζά" θέματα. Εδώ την ανάθεση των δικών του πραγματογνωμοσυνών την κάνει - δυστυχώς - με "προεδρικά" κριτήρια και "πουλάει" και εξυπηρέτηση. Όσο για το σύλλογό μας τον ΠΣΔΜΗ, λυπάμαι που το λέω, αλλά "κοιμάται" και δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα απο την απαξίωση του μηχανικού που συμβαίνει στην κοινωνία μας (τουλάχιστον τα τελευταία χρόνια). Όλα αυτά τα λέω έχοντας συμμετάσχει - και θα συνεχίσω να το κάνω - σε όλες τις διαδικασίες τόσο του ΤΕΕ όσο και του ΠΣΔΜΗ

----------


## XRXR02

Πως υπολογίζεται μια αμοιβή πραγματογνωμοσύνης για εισαγγελία ?

----------


## Xάρης

Ρώτησε στο γραφείο επαγγελματικών θεμάτων του ΤΕΕ.

----------

XRXR02

----------


## XRXR02

Πήρα τηλ. στο γραφείο επαγγελματικών θεμάτων .... Δεν ξέρουνε λέει...
Θα έλεγα κάτι αλλά δεν το επιτρέπουν οι κανόνες...

----------


## Xάρης

Σε κάθε περίπτωση υπάρχει η δυνατότητα υπολογισμού βάσει του χρόνου απασχόλησης (ημερήσια ή ωριαία εργασία) και συναρτήσει των ετών εμπειρίας, δηλαδή των ετών από την εγγραφή στο ΤΕΕ.

Ακόμα και αν δεν είσαι μέλος του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ, στείλε *email* στον προϊστάμενο του γραφείου επαγγελματικών θεμάτων και ρώτα τον σχετικά. Μπορεί να έχεις καλύτερη τύχη.
Δες κι *ΑΥΤΕΣ* τις οδηγίες.

----------


## XRXR02

Αυτό που λές για ημερήσια εργασία και ετων εμπειρίας κάπου το έχω δει
αλλά δεν ξέρω με τί το πολλαπλασιάζω και βάσει ποιάς διάταξης

Αν δεν ειναι κόπος πές μου την διάταξη, αλλιώς αστο να μην σε κουράζω

----------


## XRXR02

Το βρήκα, είναι στο αρθ. 102 του ΠΔ696/74

----------


## Xάρης

Μπες στο ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ και θα το δεις εκεί.

----------

